# made in usa and resonably priced



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Renogy has solar panels for about $1.60 a watt. I just ordered some on Ebay good price and free shipping also.
http://www.renogy-store.com/solar-panels-s/1829.html


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Umm, you may want to check again on the "Made in USA" claim

http://www.importgenius.com/importers/renogy-llc

Renogy is a subsidiary of Shangpin Solar (Wuxi, China).


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Well poo!!!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

this is the response I got from them

Renogy The actual panels are assembled in Taiwan, but the solar cells (photovoltaic cells) are manufactured in the United States. The photovoltaic cells are those that collect the sunlight on the panel. Thank you so much for your question! We appreciate your time.


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

For now Taiwan is not China.


----------

